# ISIS beheads Coptics in Lybia



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And the Egyptians bomb them with F-16s given to the Muslim Brotherhood by our esteemed President. At least I agree with the use. This looks like it is becoming a global Sunni vs. Shia conflict. We will side with the Sunni as that is what our president is. ISIS is Sunni but right now it is not fashionable for Obama to declare his loyalties. Lol :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with Sarah. Muslimes killing Muslimes is a win


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can more be encouraged?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

The Coptics are Christians, not Muslims.

Some of you need to be provided a scorecard so you can tell who the players are.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its not the Coptics being bombed.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Exactly. They were beheaded.

And they are Christians.

And this will keep happening and increase if we don't make more efforts to seek peace.

Bombing will only increase the terrorism.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While its appealing too see Egypt bomb the radicals, and it's great too see the Turks, Kurds, and Iraqis killing ISIS members on the other side there is little reason to expect radical Islam is going away anytime soon. Still better they fight them then us. 

The more I see the problems with radical Islam the more convinced I am the solution is CHINA. We need energy independence, we retreat and ignore the Middle East, stop buying their oil, and let China buy their oil. Then China will need to keep this messed up part of the world in order and we can watch....from Israel.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No. The Coptics lived under Muslim/ secular Muslim (for lack of a better description) rule for centuries. The beheadings and desecration of churches founded prior to the creation of Islam is what is new. I disagree that peace efforts with these particular people would do anything. It has been my experience that the Islamic world respects strength. Right now negotiations would not conducted on behalf of the Coptics from a position of strength.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ripon said:


> While its appealing too see Egypt bomb the radicals, and it's great too see the Turks, Kurds, and Iraqis killing ISIS members on the other side there is little reason to expect radical Islam is going away anytime soon. Still better they fight them then us.
> 
> The more I see the problems with radical Islam the more convinced I am the solution is CHINA. We need energy independence, we retreat and ignore the Middle East, stop buying their oil, and let China buy their oil. Then China will need to keep this messed up part of the world in order and we can watch....from Israel.


Interesting view point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Obama gave the planes to the Muslim Brotherhood, but the Egyptian military thwarted Obama's attempt at installing a MB regime in Egypt.

Hafez al-Assad met the Muslim Brotherhood with the "peace" it understood at Hama in 1982. That ended Muslim Brotherhood activities in Syria, until the U.S.-backed Muslim Spring toppled several dictatorships that kept the Islamists from gaining ground and power.

One has to wonder what those who are pulling the strings of Washington are up to.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I agree with Sarah. Muslimes killing Muslimes is a win


 They kill each other while on a path to power , to then go after the west. Sunni and Shia will join hands to kill Americans


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Between ISIS and Ukraine fearless leader looks irrelevant. Wait for the france newspaper style and the other guy from the Netherlands? To start up over here.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am curious why they, (the sleeper cells), have not already started bombing bloggers, conservative media, and synagogues.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

That was one if not the most disturbing video I have ever seen! 

What is coming next? I'm sure it will not be long!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> That was one if not the most disturbing video I have ever seen!
> 
> What is coming next? I'm sure it will not be long!


A very good question.

ISIS Sends Out This Message To All Christians: ?You Will Soon See An Ocean Of Blood For All The Nation Of The Cross? - Freedom Outpost


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, this will get worse and worse until we humbly ask for peace, begin the process of making amends, and end our meddling in the Middle East and our support for the illegitimate Zionist occupation of Palestine.

I just hope Obama figures it out sooner rather than later!!!!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

This is about good verses evil. 
Muslim vs Jew vs Christian vs blah-blah is a distraction. 

Bad guys killing innocents are evil. No matter what flavor they come in.

ISIS is bad = evil. 
Mulsims are not bad = not evil

This simply works for me.
There are plenty of people in secular and "religious" demographics who are evil.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Yes, this will get worse and worse until we humbly ask for peace, begin the process of making amends, and end our meddling in the Middle East and our support for the illegitimate Zionist occupation of Palestine.
> 
> I just hope Obama figures it out sooner rather than later!!!!


Sorry, my friend. The only way for this to end is kill every last jihadi.
Humbly ask for peace? It won't work that way. The only option we have is peace through superior firepower.
Make amends? FOR WHAT? For daring to be a civilized people? 
The last time muslims tried this, the civilized world had to retaliate with the Crusades. That kept things under control for a thousand years. We need to do it again.
There are one billion muslims in the world. It is estimated that 10% support jihad. That equals 10 million.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> That was one if not the most disturbing video I have ever seen!
> 
> What is coming next? I'm sure it will not be long!


 What is disturbing is what you are not seeing in the videos


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry, my friend. The only way for this to end is kill every last jihadi.
> Humbly ask for peace? It won't work that way. The only option we have is peace through superior firepower.
> Make amends? FOR WHAT? For daring to be a civilized people?
> The last time muslims tried this, the civilized world had to retaliate with the Crusades. That kept things under control for a thousand years. We need to do it again.
> There are one billion muslims in the world. It is estimated that 10% support jihad. That equals 10 million.


 And the other 90% support it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> What is disturbing is what you are not seeing in the videos


Ya I have thought a lot about that! The look on their faces says a lot!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry, my friend. The only way for this to end is kill every last jihadi.
> Humbly ask for peace? It won't work that way. The only option we have is peace through superior firepower.
> Make amends? FOR WHAT? For daring to be a civilized people?
> The last time muslims tried this, the civilized world had to retaliate with the Crusades. That kept things under control for a thousand years. We need to do it again.
> There are one billion muslims in the world. It is estimated that 10% support jihad. That equals 10 million.


Oh.......lotta things here.

We haven't been very civilized......that's obvious for starters. We've been meddling there in some very horrible ways--you remember the Shah of Iran, right?

That's just one example......I can reel off a huge list over the last 50 to 75 years.

Then there's the fact that killing everybody just doesn't work......first (and most important) it can't be done.

But attempting it just ends up with more of them killing more of us.

We need a better plan than that.

I suggested it.

Oh yeah......there are 1.6 Billion Muslims.

The terrorists are a tiny fraction of that huge number.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So Frostbite wants us to just give up allow them to kill all they want and hope they get tired of it and just stop.
God help us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Liberalism, and its offshoot, political correctness, are signs of serious mental distress.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Liberalism, and its offshoot, political correctness, are signs of serious mental distress.


Your being to kind RPD. much to kind. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A simple act of cowardice perpetrated by cowards. Send them all to see thier 72 virgins.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> So Frostbite wants us to just give up allow them to kill all they want and hope they get tired of it and just stop.
> God help us.


LOL!

Yeah......except I didn't say anything like that.

You ARE actually READING my posts, right?

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry, my friend. The only way for this to end is kill every last jihadi.
> Humbly ask for peace? It won't work that way. The only option we have is peace through superior firepower.
> Make amends? FOR WHAT? For daring to be a civilized people?
> The last time muslims tried this, the civilized world had to retaliate with the Crusades. That kept things under control for a thousand years. We need to do it again.
> There are one billion muslims in the world. It is estimated that 10% support jihad. That equals 10 million.


According to Wikipedia, (if they're correct), there are 2.2 Million American uniformed service personnel. That means the 10 million Jihadi and their supporters out number us by nearly 5 to 1.
That sound fair to me... and some vets and preppers in the background just to keep it a fair fight.

Jihadi's, I heard will kill their own for failed missions... I'm only guessing, but that could even up the odds right away. ;-)


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Doesn't look like the peace movement is getting much traction.

:armata_PDT_23::armata_PDT_23::armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Doesn't look like the peace movement is getting much traction.
> 
> :armata_PDT_23::armata_PDT_23::armata_PDT_23:


You'll have to talk to the ones who are separating people's heads from their bodies. Let us know how it goes.

Ya might want to try it via the internet, though.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> You'll have to talk to the ones who are separating people's heads from their bodies. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Ya might want to try it via the internet, though.


Naw, the head-choppers are on the same page with you. They're just into revenge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Naw, the head-choppers are on the same page with you. They're just into revenge.


That makes little to no sense, but you knew that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey when I get old, can I be a troll, too?

Is there a club? Do I have to pay dues?

I'll have the extra cash, as I plan on making my son buy a house with a really good basement. :lol:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Almost all the posts I see here are about getting revenge.

That will perpetuate itself.

So it goes. I just make suggestions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Almost all the posts I see here are about getting revenge.
> 
> That will perpetuate itself.
> 
> So it goes. I just make suggestions.


As you asked someone else, do you read my posts?

Revenge isn't mine. Nothing I can do with it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hey when I get old, can I be a troll, too?
> 
> Is there a club? Do I have to pay dues?
> 
> I'll have the extra cash, as I plan on making my son buy a house with a really good basement.


No! Just no!!! Bad denton! *swats with rolled up newspaper* Bad!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


>


Don't you see that posts like yours inspire fear and hate.......thus increasing the need for revenge in the weak-minded?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Naw, the head-choppers are on the same page with you. They're just into revenge.


I don't think I've ever said this before, skippy, but if think you think folks here agree with slicing off heads you need to practice your trade someplace else!! You just plain don't get it!! Slippy said it before......TROLL! Take a hike!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

^^^^^^^
Proving my point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Don't you see that posts like yours inspire fear and hate.......thus increasing the need for revenge in the weak-minded?


Yeah, that is what it does. It is the words of Franklin Graham that are the problem. You nailed it right on the head.

Then again, what would happen if 21 Muslims were beheaded in the name of Jesus? Other than a loud outcry from the adherents of Christianity making it clear that there is no word or deed by Jesus that would condone such action.

Oh, wait, I forget; I am talking to you. Sorry. I shouldn't feed you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What is that supposed to mean? Meant for the troll.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> What is that supposed to mean? Meant for the troll.


It was aimed at Frostbite. Stay calm.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The Lord my God is the only one to past judgement! Vengence is mine sayeth the Lord!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sometimes having a few liberals or adherents of PC is a good thing for a board like this. It livens up the discussions. Can't have everyone agreeing all the time or it gets dull. So long as personal attacks arent used. Just my opinion.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> It was aimed at Frostbite. Stay calm.


Thank you for realizing who this was aimed at. I appreciate it! I would never say such things to the normal folks here, but, you knew that, Peace!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They may get their virgins, but it won't be where I hope to go, no, a much colder place, contrary to "hotter than hell".


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe in playing the devil's advocate, but, I think it has been used to the point of instigating bad tones now and again. Can we have civil discussion without being abusive? The never ending devil's advocate gets on my nervous system!  I'm old and mostly do what I want, at least that's what I tell them at work!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Exactly. They were beheaded.
> 
> And they are Christians.
> 
> ...


No, you and this french attitude about being a bigger victim for an inferior and ugly life form is the ultimate lie of head up butt and deserving what the french get. The proof is in the pudding. The whining snakes here watch it or they know we would be just as happy to be rid of them all.
Catering to them is disgusting and you do not seek peace with subgrade trash, you command it or you wipe them greatfully off the face of the earth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Speaking of the French...

WATCH: A Jew Harassed on the Streets of Paris | Truth Revolt


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex
Maybe? 

Liberals can say some of the silliest things in a most sincere manner, it often has the quality of being comical and yet sad at the same time. 

The PC types will often say things in such a way that nobody can understand what they are saying let alone the point they're trying to get across. 

It isn't so much that we don't want them around, because if they stick around eventually they will get down to brass tacks and actually start talking about prepping. Which is the common thread we all share.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yeah, that is what it does. It is the words of Franklin Graham that are the problem. You nailed it right on the head.
> 
> Then again, what would happen if 21 Muslims were beheaded in the name of Jesus? Other than a loud outcry from the adherents of Christianity making it clear that there is no word or deed by Jesus that would condone such action.
> 
> Oh, wait, I forget; I am talking to you. Sorry. I shouldn't feed you.


LOL!

Up to you, but you'll never learn that way.

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

France and England have shown their people who they are replacing them with. English subjects going hungry while middle east retards are so catered to and entitled, they actually want brits to give checks to isis members coming back to England with ptsd - yes, Englands "Mizz brown" wants support and medical for her little rat who can't fight with isis anymore and came back to england. He's too weak and insane for dumballah now and needs full package.
Catering to a people because they are too "weak minded" or inferior to be in regular human society did not work with africans and it will not work with arabs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I am sorry, I do not even adhere to my own words, A wise man never argues with an idiot, any one watching will not know who is who!! I'm getting old!

11


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

oddapple said:


> .
> Catering to a people because they are too "weak minded" or inferior to be in regular human society did not work with africans and it will not work with arabs.


Another racist statement from Oddapple. He's doing his parents proud. Well done, folks. He's a pip.

You do realize that a lot of Africans are Arabs, right genius?

The entertainment almost never stops around here.

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Another racist statement from Oddapple. He's doing his parents proud. Well done, folks. He's a pip.
> 
> You do realize that a lot of Africans are Arabs, right genius?
> 
> ...


Uh, no. Arabs are, in fact, Arabs. On the other hand, Africans just happen to be....wait for it..............


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dang, this is fun!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Dang, this is fun!


Told you!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Dang, this is fun!


I guess it would be, if you actually knew what you're talking about.

Check out Northern Africa.

:68::68::68:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> I guess it would be, if you actually knew what you're talking about.
> 
> Check out Northern Africa.


Ah, so it comes back to this thread! It's like a ping pong ball!

Let's see....Northern _Africa_. I'm sure there is a word in there that is a tad important. Not sure which one, though. Let me think a while.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait a minute. I think I got it. Sort of like Southern Africa, but the other end of the continent, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait! I got it!

Northern Africa! Col Gadhafi and his Golden Dinar; that thing which made him a target! OK, ok, I am tracking....


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Wait! I got it!
> 
> Northern Africa! Col Gadhafi and his Golden Dinar; that thing which made him a target! OK, ok, I am tracking....


Gosh, don't strain yourself!

I can slow down if you can't keep up.

layful:layful:layful:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Gosh, don't strain yourself!
> 
> I can slow down if you can't keep up.
> 
> layful:layful:layful:


Please, do go slow. They say I ain't too bright but I am fun to watch!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

:armata_PDT_12:

Let me know when you catch up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> :armata_PDT_12:
> 
> Let me know when you catch up.


You just wait riiiiiight here; I'll let you know when I catch my breath.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

G'nite.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I watched the video of the beheadings this morning.
It broke my heart then I got angry... `nuff said... I can't stand evil. Period.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, get ready for more. It seems they have snatched 35 more...

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/least-35-more-egyptians-kidnapped-by-isis-affliate-ansar-al-sharia-623721


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Affraid so. They are nothing but common cowards and criminals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not Christians are killed.

PRICE (in Dinar) MERCHANDISE

200,000 age 1-9/Yezidi/Christian

150,000 age 10-20/Yezidi/Christian

100,000 age 20-30/Yezidi/Christian

75,000 age 30-40/Yezidi/Christian

50,000 age 40-50/Yezidi/Christian

Limit to 3 Sex Slaves with exception to foreign sales to Turks, Syrians and Gulf states.

ISIS Sex Jihad: You Can Have Sex With One-Year-Old Infants For $172 - Here?s The Complete ?Price List? AnonHQ


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Exactly. They were beheaded.
> 
> And they are Christians.
> 
> ...


Agreed.... terrorism will only increase, therefore we need to make more effort in attaining peace... simply bombing the terrorist will just make matters worst...

what we really need to do is make a serious effort in finding all the radicals and terrorist and kill each and every stinking one of them. when they are totaly obliterated peace will follow. making peace deals with them is wrong. whats next, we bow down to them and convert to their stupid religion because they say so?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

mhans827 said:


> Agreed.... terrorism will only increase, therefore we need to make more effort in attaining peace... simply bombing the terrorist will just make matters worst...
> 
> what we really need to do is make a serious effort in finding all the radicals and terrorist and kill each and every stinking one of them. when they are totaly obliterated peace will follow. making peace deals with them is wrong. whats next, we bow down to them and convert to their stupid religion because they say so?


See......the thing is--I don't think that has a chance in hell of happening. Killing them will just anger greater numbers of Muslims and things will get worse. What you say sounds good but it can't work.

So......we need a better plan. I'm offering ideas.

My ideas seem unpopular.

So be it.

:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just watched a liberal commentator suggest that we should not kill them but start a jobs program and entitlements for would be Jihaddis to keep them from joining ISIS. 

Kill them for the vermin they are and let the goats and donkeys they have been violating defecate on their bleached bones.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> See......the thing is--I don't think that has a chance in hell of happening. Killing them will just anger greater numbers of Muslims and things will get worse. What you say sounds good but it can't work.
> 
> So......we need a better plan. I'm offering ideas.
> 
> ...


so we make peace with them... then they start their terror activities again and they demand that we, the infidels, convert to islam or else no peace.... so what do we do then? if killing the radicals and terrorist will hurt the feelings of other muslim then so be it. I would not mind deflating them as well. you want to make peace with me, here are simple things. dont force your religion on me and dont force your sharia law on me. do that and we will be friends. hey, my idea is unpopular too, but I trully believe this is the only way to attain peace.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Killing them all sounds easier, better and no one cares what other muslims think. Just because this "flash card" that says "muslim mouth matters" keeps getting held up doesn't mean it ever has or ever will. I can think of no people governed by muslims who are not in a wretched state and life either goes "upwards" or goes boom. 
Be prepared for a lot of boom


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

mhans827 said:


> so we make peace with them... then they start their terror activities again and they demand that we, the infidels, convert to islam or else no peace.... so what do we do then? if killing the radicals and terrorist will hurt the feelings of other muslim then so be it. I would not mind deflating them as well. you want to make peace with me, here are simple things. dont force your religion on me and dont force your sharia law on me. do that and we will be friends. hey, my idea is unpopular too, but I trully believe this is the only way to attain peace.


Actually, I think your idea is quite popular.

But it's not realistic. Instead, we need to quit meddling in the Middle East (especially quit supporting the Zionist occupation of Palestine) and normalize relations and trade, which would save money and make everybody more prosperous. Peace thrives in prosperity. Terrorism thrives in poverty.

Making peace would leave some terrorists still active, sure.....but it would also decrease their numbers and marginalize them--leading to a gradual decrease of terrorism.

Killing them is what we've been doing.

How's that working so far?


----------

